# Richard Von Weizsäcker Gestorben 31-01-15



## Akrueger100 (31 Jan. 2015)




----------



## bambam29 (31 Jan. 2015)

*AW: Richard Von Weizsäker Gestorben 31-0-15*

ein großer staatsmann ist gegangen 
kaum ein andere hat ein Amt so geprägt wie Richard von Weizsäcker ich hab ihn bewundert 

ein satz aus der rede zum 40zigsten jahres tag zum ende des zweiten weltkrieg::

"Der 8. Mai war ein Tag der Befreiung. Er hat uns alle befreit von dem menschenverachtenden System der nationalsozialistischen Gewaltherrschaf"


----------



## Chamser81 (31 Jan. 2015)

*AW: Richard Von Weizsäker Gestorben 31-0-15*

Das war noch ein echter Staatsmann. Keiner seiner Nachfolger konnte ihn das Wasser reichen, schon gar nicht die aktuelle Witzfigur!

RIP


----------



## dörty (31 Jan. 2015)

*AW: Richard Von Weizsäker Gestorben 31-0-15*

War wohl der einzige der dem Amt des Bundespräsidenten mit seinen Charisma, Wissen und Verständnis, über die parteipolitischen Grenzen hinweg, die Achtung in der Bevölkerung gegeben hat, die es eigentlich immer haben sollte, aber von den Parteien immer zum Spielball eigener Interessen gemacht wurde.

RIP.


----------



## Apus72 (1 Feb. 2015)

Der letzte wirklich würdige Repräsentant...


----------



## Max100 (1 Feb. 2015)

Mit Richard von Weizsäcker hat uns wieder jemand verlassen, dessen hohes Niveau der Sprache ihn geprägt hat. Seine Reden und Interviews haben mich immer beeindruckt, weil sie von diesen "ääähs" und Drucksereien verschont waren, einer gepflegten Sprache Ausdruck gaben. Ich habe ihm immer gerne zugehört. Diese Stimme und damit auch Instanz ist verstummt. Aber : Das Sterben gehört zum Leben - er hat sein Leben sehr nützlich für uns alle gelebt !
Ruhe R. von Weizsäcker in Frieden !


----------



## Jeti112 (9 Feb. 2015)

er war ein großer Staatsmann. Er hat Deutschland auf jeden Fall bereichert, mit all seinen Gedanken


----------



## ketzekes (20 Aug. 2015)

R.I.P. Bundespräsident


----------

